# Connecting copper pipe without soldering?



## moorewarner (Mar 12, 2010)

Something like this should take care of you. i have heard all positive so far about them.

http://www.sharkbiteplumbing.com/?gclid=CKHFloCv8aACFZ_Y5wod3mzgHA


----------



## HooKooDooKu (Jan 7, 2008)

moorewarner said:


> Something like this should take care of you. i have heard all positive so far about them.
> 
> http://www.sharkbiteplumbing.com/?gclid=CKHFloCv8aACFZ_Y5wod3mzgHA


All good except the cost. Relative to solder fittings, Shark Bites are very expensive. But then if each project only needs a few, they can be worth it.

If you want to work with soft copper tubing, you could use compression / flare fittings.


----------



## cellophane (Sep 29, 2009)

they had a gizmo on the show "Cool Tools" that could solder without a torch. it just heated up the pipe to the proper temperature and solder is applied normally. if i have a chance later today i'll try to look up what it was called.


----------



## mikedavid00 (Mar 15, 2010)

HooKooDooKu said:


> All good except the cost. Relative to solder fittings, Shark Bites are very expensive. But then if each project only needs a few, they can be worth it.
> 
> If you want to work with soft copper tubing, you could use compression / flare fittings.


Yes actually it's soft copper tubing.

If I post the tutorial on Youtube, no one is going to make it if it requires soldering. :no:


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

I would not use it for real plumbing but there is a product called "Copper Bond" sold at Lowes (and probably others). It is a 2 part epoxy used to"glue" copper sweat fittings together.


----------



## cellophane (Sep 29, 2009)

http://www.antexpipemaster.com/

that's the gizmo i was refering too. probably not what you want - but it is possible. there is also some copper connectors that have solder built in.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

cellophane said:


> http://www.antexpipemaster.com/
> 
> that's the gizmo i was refering too. probably not what you want - but it is possible. there is also some copper connectors that have solder built in.


High rent district for a small, one time job.


----------



## Water Guy (Nov 5, 2009)

mikedavid00 said:


> I'm trying to make a hobby based mechanism (immersion chiller) and need to be able to connect copper pipes to a garden hose connection.
> 
> The thing is, many of these people do not have blow torches and are probably afraid of them.
> 
> I need a way to bind the metal fittings together without solder... or some good method without soldering.


Are you going to be doing this connection, or are the final users going to make the connection?

Because if they will be doing it (and I can understand you trying to keep costs down and be helpful), what I am hearing is that you are looking for a cheap easy way to make a plumbing connection that really should be done properly.

Shark-Bite fittings can be a good fix or repair fitting, but they have to be installed correctly. That includes properly cutting, reaming and cleaning the pipe. You will also have to properly seat the fitting onto the pipe. If any of these steps are by-passed or done incorrectly, the fitting could pop off minutes, hours, or days later. 

If you are the one that's going to recommend "how to make the connection", I would recommend solder and a strong connection that won’t leave them with a flooded basement and you to blame. If they want to connect other ways, then let them do it on their own.

Mick


----------



## HooKooDooKu (Jan 7, 2008)

cellophane said:


> there is also some copper connectors that have solder built in.


But it still requires a torch which the OP wanted to avoid.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

so, how about a little info so somebody might come up with a practical method.

temps the pipes are exposed to

pressures the pipes are exposed to

chemicals, compounds, elements, etc, the pipes will be exposed to

physical stresses

temperature change rates

to be honest, it's hard to beat solder and if a person is building things as a hobby, a torch should not be a big deal. Heck, chef's use torches when making creme brulee`. I would think somebody that is going to cut and fit pipe should surely be able to learn how to solder.


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

To the OP : 

I'm assuming you're making a wort chiller. I have one. :thumbup:

The one I have is put together with lightweight clear rubber tubing just hose clamped onto the soft copper. Not a strong connection, but then again, we're just forcing water THROUGH the chiller, and not expecting it to hold pressure, right?

If you're concerned about that, then i'd recommend looking at compression fittings. You don't really need any change of direction since you've got soft copper, you can just bend it (carefully, don't kink it)

I'm almost 100% positive you can come up with some kind of array of fittings to adapt from whatever size compression to a hose connection, if it isn't something that's already made.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

why would you want to chill your warts?:whistling2:


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

nap said:


> why would you want to chill your warts?:whistling2:


:laughing:


----------



## mikedavid00 (Mar 15, 2010)

Alan said:


> To the OP :
> 
> I'm assuming you're making a wort chiller. I have one. :thumbup:
> 
> ...


Hey thanks for the answer! Yeah it's a wort chiller and since then I've found the directions on how to make one with hose clamps. hehe..

The problem with the compression fittings is supposedly after you purchase all the materials, it becomes almost the same price as ordering one online.

Thanks for the help!


----------

